# Bioactive Setup Help *Big Project*



## Kabilaking (Apr 1, 2018)

I have a 4ft by 4ft by 2ft wooden vivarium which is currently holding a Chinese water Dragon adult (female). I want to make this vivarium into a bioactive setup and would like advice from you guys.

This is my first ever bioactive build so there are things I need to know.

Now I was thinking a pond layer for the bottom so it dosnt damage the wood. Also on bottom clay balls around 3 inches deep? Netting over the clay balls and substrate for plants etc several inches deep. However unsure on exact substrate to use for bioactive setups and what layers to use. I have around 8 inches to play with this obviously has to take into consideration the clay balls aswell or do I even need clay balls I heard you need a drainage layer and they are good for that?

Obviously use the pond foam everywhere and silicon type 1 on the sides and back of the vivarium. Now one thing that is bothering me is the roof. It's a a solid wood roof so my light fixtures are obviously inside the vivarium. Does anybody have ideas for the roof? To save any damage to the wood? Also need a way to fix the pond layer down but if I need to remove it an easy way to remove it would be helpful aswell.

Due to the size or the vivarium I need some plants or trees that don't require alot of sunlight and some that do. I want plants to grow well aswell and quickly so really need some advice here. Any particular online company I should use can I get plants from a garden centre or could they be contaminated and should I be more careful I don't know plants at all so this is important and need lots of advice.

There will be no waterfall in this vivarium I have a Trixie mister.

I do have a spare ES fixture for a bulb which I am hoping to use for some light to encourage plant growth any advice on brand would be helpful.

It's a large project and I would hate to miss anything out. So as much info you guys could give me the better. Any advice on products I should use any web links to them would be better.

Thanks guys I am planning to start this project on the 1st of June for a week so please guys help me out here.


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Good evening, I've got a CWD with a bio active setup. It's kind of a work in progress, my Viv is L - 6ft x H - 4ft x D - 2ft. The Viv already had the joins/corners sealed with marine silicon although the base had rotted away due to the damp. I re-boarded the base and re-sealed it, then used pond liner (same as you're thinking). For a drainage layer I used gravel (about 20mm) as the base layer, weed membrane over the gravel and then organic soil for the top layer. I don't have a great amount of depth at the front of the Viv so the soil layer was kept to a minimum, however I used large pieces of natural stone and bogwood to essentially make a 'raised bed' providing greater soil depth for a large plant (live rubber plant). I have a small fern in there as well, over the top layer of soil I've covered it with Sphagnum moss. A local independent garden centre was selling large packs for £3.99 so shop around, the moss helps with the humidity & my fella loves laying on it. The hanging plants in mine are plastic which I'm looking to replace with live plants. 
Aside from the marine silicon there's only the laminate above the pond liner line and roof, there's no sign of any rot or swelling so the silicon has done it's job. I mist the Viv twice daily and he has a large pool (2.5ft x 1.5ft) with a waterfall running off an external aquatic filter.
The other addition to the mix is lots of Springtails & Tropical Woodlice.

Below is some photo's of how mine currently stands, still work to do with regards to the planting/changing out the plastic for live plants. However he's a very happy Dragon, very active and enjoys his home.










Large rocks and bogwood (bogwood can't be seen in this photo) used to create a raised area for planting, 









A quick Google search should help with live plant choices. Mine doesn't eat the vegetation, just climbs over it 

I've probably missed stuff so ask away/PM if preferred, I'm no expert on bio set-ups. Mine's been set up like this for several months + and all seems well. : victory:


----------



## Lagertha (Nov 10, 2017)

Looks great, where did you get your cork wood from?


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Lagertha said:


> Looks great, where did you get your cork wood from?


The cork came with the enclosure, however most reptile shops sell cork bark pieces and branches. eBay is another place to check, although I've found exotic shows are great places to buy supplies at good prices so if you're in no particular rush it would be worth going to one of the shows. You'll find supplies at good prices & get a day out looking (& maybe buying) some cool animals in the process. : victory:


----------

